# Nicky Carts' journal (hell, why not)



## Nicky Carts (Feb 26, 2007)

k. I'm gonna use my fitday journal so I dont have to be specific on every single detail but i will make replies w/ little notes, ill update my fitday throughout the day.

FITDAY JOURNAL: http://www.fitday.com/WebFit/PublicJournals.html?Owner=NickyCarts
ABOUT ME:
weight: about 172 lbs
height: 5'7"
age: 19
BRIEF WORKOUT DESCRIPTION:
I mostly do heavy lifting but I try to mix in exercises that help with definition. I'll try mixing in some running during the week.
GOAL:
Mostly mass with a little definition.

So hear goes I guess.  
If I missed anything let me know and I'll fill yous in. All comments are welcomed.

-Nicky Carts


----------



## Nicky Carts (Feb 26, 2007)

2 things:

1. The whey protein shake that you'll see me enter into the chart is a custom combination of the whey protein nutritional facts and the milk facts.
2. (for those of you that have used the site) Is it that healthy weight accurate cause it says I'm moderately overweight. I'll be the first to admit I probably have like 7-10lbs of excess weight tops coming from fat (I don't feel like making the strongest effort to burn it, just the basic running described above) but I've been lifting on and off for about 2-3 years so I'm sure I can attribute some of that to muscle. I'm not concearned or going to cry about it but I'm just wondering.


----------



## foottenow (Dec 8, 2008)

*whatvonr*

Hi! Wonderful site! Great job! I want to share some cool info with you where you can get cheap levitra,buying viagra,buying viagra online, buy cialis doctor online, purchase viagra online, viagra for sale without a prescription, buy viagra online,cheapest cialis. Hope this helps. Happy holidays!


----------

